#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 日本獸聚- Kemocon

## 狐狸

已經連續舉辦五年的日本為一大型獸聚とらんすふぁ(TF)
似乎裏面有一些不可告人的原因,在今年五月突然間宣布停辦
沒有下一屆了....大家都超錯愕@@"

但是8月的時候.突然間跑出了一個全新的獸聚,叫做KEMOCON
http://blog.kemocon.com/ 
今年是第一屆~~

日期是11月30日 在東京附近的川崎市產業振興會館4F舉辦
報名在22號截止~~

全程活動的行程是：

開會式~
Kemocon開場,講解活動規則及注意事項

入場遊行~
集合全部的毛毛裝~入場大遊行
以及輕快的音樂中介紹毛毛角色

(os1：可惡...這時候我到底要獸化還是拿HDdv去拍呀!!!! 嗚呀~~~)

集合寫真~
全員大集合~寫真time
(os2：我也像拍毛毛拉><~)

獸裝知識問答~
各式各樣的獸裝相關的小知識出題!!!
全對的話~你就是獸裝小博士~?!
(os3：我不會日文~~~~逃XD)

Dance Party~
最後壓軸的跳舞派對~
跟著獸DJ播放的輕快音樂,一起擺動吧

曲目例
・caramelldansen
・CARTOON HEROES
(os4：早知到就去學跳舞了...)


閉幕式
最後的閉幕式
還有抽獎大會喔!~

這就是日本的新獸聚介紹~差不多就這樣啦~~有人要陪我參加嗎(炸)

另外.....舉辦人跟我說,希望台灣有一天也能夠辦獸化的大型活動喔~
我要加油~><

----------


## 呆虎鯨

哇啊啊＠＠真好
　　不過是在日本啊（打滾
　　要陪你去實在是有點困難阿ＸＤ＂

　　我也希望台灣會有大型獸化聚會ＸＤ
　　不過絕～對～不能邀請媒體＝　＝

　　狐狸桑要吸收足夠的知識跟經驗之後
　　回來帶領台灣的獸化界嗎？ＸＤＤ

----------


## 那岐

K的聚會好想參加啊，今天還在跟龍龍熱烈討論呢
很遺憾機票錢真的好貴啊
未來有機會一定親自去目睹久違的獸們

PS
久遠桑好像有+我跟龍的跳舞影片耶XD
據說福狸跟久遠桑家很近喔。

----------


## 龍龍

> 福狸


打錯字了喔~ 那那~~XDDDDDD
嗯嗯!!存摳摳~然後去日本~
玩毛毛~!! 想去想去~~  \ / . \ /

----------


## tsume

日本獸聚阿...(遠望
人生地不熟
重點是不會說日文......(掩面

上次東京獸聚很多人的獸裝都很不錯阿(<---看照片知道的
不知道這次的獸裝會有甚麼變化呢~

那岐和龍龍好好存錢~
去日本多拍點照片給我們看呀  :Mr. Green:  ~(被拖

----------


## 狐狸

為什麼不能邀請媒體呀@@?
我要積極一點才能帶領獸化界XD


那岐和龍龍存錢吧存錢吧XD~~~
趁現在還在日本,來了除了可以參加毛毛聚之外,還可以拜託久遠桑帶我們去毛毛裝滑雪XD
沒滑過耶XD~~ 哈哈


ps' 因為我有給久遠桑和一些日本獸看過你們的影片呀~
久遠桑離我家蠻近的呀...開車20分鐘
但是我沒車所以也沒辦法去找他XD

----------


## 那岐

好啊，因為我也久quote="龍x2"]uot;龍x2"]


> 福狸


打錯字了喔~ 那那~~XDDDDDD
[/quote]

沒打錯，以直都是叫公子福氣狐狸XD

----------


## 白狼 小舞

日本日本耶~哈哈~又要去了耶~不過好像來不及報名了~

小舞滿個月都會去2~3次喔~嘿嘿~俺是商船船員


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    可是...可是...都只是到碼頭而已 ( 橫濱 & 船橋 )   :Rolling Eyes:  

靠港時間也最多24小時~又還要值班...沒多少時間下陸地~

哀~所以阿~大家別羨慕小舞常常去日本阿~看得到玩不到阿~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我不喜歡媒體
　　因為他們都會亂報
　　報成一般大眾愛看的八卦劇

　　我不是很想要讓媒體來採訪就是這樣
　　詳情請看這個網址的影片

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...56313069876518
　　這是ｇｏｏｇｌｅ的影片，請安心食用（？

----------


## Kofu

HMMMMMM 這樣很棒阿  :Smile:  日系的毛毛打算越來越透明化了(不過應該還是有相當程度的字我防護吧?) 活動跟美國這邊也不相上下喔!!

這是一天的活動還是兩三天的?如果你不能同時攝影又穿毛裝的話,請別人幫你錄 :Smile:

----------


## 混血狼狗

盼望著什麽時候大陸上能有獸聚啊！
最近幾年的可能性可能不大了

----------

